# Help with care of oil painting.



## Stephanie2021 (Mar 16, 2021)

Would anyone recognize this oil painting or signature? Should I worry about oil paint cracking/ caring for this. Thank you I just wanted to share my favorite painting.


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Sorry, I could not find much on this painter.


----------

